# West Coast Reserve Infantry Officer / DEO Confusion



## Kip (7 Aug 2010)

Hey forum. My application has just been accepted and is now out of the CFRC and into the unit's hands (72nd Seaforth Highlanders of Canada). I applied as an Infantry Officer under the DEO program.

After asking a number of people and searching around online, I am still confused on how the courses and training takes place and where. Depending on who I ask, the answers I have been getting vary from Vancouver Island, Chilliwack (BC), Wainright, St-Jean, and more. 

Could someone of recent knowledgeable of the reserve process here on the west coast clarify what courses and important dates I am to expect, from the swearing in ceremony to graduation, and in what order, and where they will be? This is very helpful for the planning of personal affairs of the future.

Thank you.


----------



## George Wallace (7 Aug 2010)

As a Reservist you are at the whims of the Budget, availability of facilities, availability of personnel, etc.  I have two OCdts who are awaiting training.  I managed to get one of them onto a BMOQ Pt 1 last summer in London, ON.  This year both my OCdts were not available for course.  When and where they will be able to get their BMOQ Pts 1 and 2 out of the way is a good question.  Then they will have to pass their Occupational Training.   I have no indication yet as to when the next courses will be run, nor where.  Will there be enough candidates?  Will there be enough instructors?  These OCdts may find themselves Ptes and on Trades Training instead.  Who knows what the future may hold?   

Contact your unit OPs and Training office and ask them when and where you may be course loaded.  They are the ones who will be doing this for you.  You also have to have the time to take this training.


----------



## Kip (7 Aug 2010)

Thanks George. Sounds pretty rough, by the sounds of it. I guess the 90s are far from over.

I'm available to do the courses whenever and wherever they like, that's not the problem. The problem is whether they are available at all to take, so it sounds.  :'(


----------



## noneck (7 Aug 2010)

Kip,

The regiment you mention hasn't existed in a long time. The Seaforth Highlanders of Canada do exist and are located at 1650 Burrard St in Vancouver. If you are intending to join the Seaforth's do your homework, you will be coming to my platoon as a member of the unit's Depot Pl.

I would suggest that you speak with a few of our young officers that have just completed their CAP and DP1.1. They will be able to provide a coal face view of your officer progression. In particular I would suggest Mr. Duval and Mr. MacLachlan, both solid officers.  This is going to be a very busy year for the Regiment with the 100th coming up on Nov 27th, be prepared for it.

As a word of warning/advice I would not refer to officer progression as ghetto until you have passed DP 1.1!

Noneck


----------



## Kip (7 Aug 2010)

Hey noneck,

That was the regiment I was referring to. Sorry, I didn't realize the 72 had been removed. I have studied a lot of the regiment's history, but that fact had indeed escaped me. As for "ghetto", I wasn't referring to the unit. I was referring to George's reference to 





> the whims of the Budget, availability of facilities, availability of personnel, etc.


. Sorry about that.

Do you have any contact information for the young officers that I could speak with and ask question?

Looking forward to working with your platoon.


----------



## noneck (7 Aug 2010)

You should speak with the Adjt. He is currently on leave. He will connect you with one of the Pl Comds or the Coy 2 i/c.

Give the Bn OR a call at 604-666-4379 and ask to be put through to his voicemail. Don't call the OPS O or NCO as they are way to busy.

Noneck


----------



## Kip (7 Aug 2010)

Thanks noneck. I'll do that and call them Monday. Much appreciated.

Any idea what the time line is from now until my first engagement with the unit? Where do Seaforth DEO recruits typically do BMOQ? Is it in Wainright, Saint-Jean, or somewhere else?


----------



## daftandbarmy (8 Aug 2010)

Westcoast said:
			
		

> Thanks noneck. I'll do that and call them Monday. Much appreciated.
> 
> Any idea what the time line is from now until my first engagement with the unit? Where do Seaforth DEO recruits typically do BMOQ? Is it in Wainright, Saint-Jean, or somewhere else?



Now that everyone can figure out who you are at the Seaforths, I'd suggest that you start acting like an officer and take control of your own destiny. I recommend that you follow noneck's advice and call the numbers he's given you first before asking anymore annoying questions otherwise you'll have an interesting time when it comes your turn to shut down the WO & Sgt's Mess  ;D


----------



## Kip (8 Aug 2010)

daftandbarmy said:
			
		

> I recommend that you follow noneck's advice and call the numbers he's given you first before asking anymore annoying questions otherwise you'll have an interesting time when it comes your turn to shut down the WO & Sgt's Mess  ;D



Daft, I find myself very confused. If I do not ask questions, I am to be labelled ignorant and undedicated. If I ask questions, I am a nuisance.

My family and I are long time friends of the unit. We have even hosted a party there and have donated a great deal. I had called Seaforth long before I posted and they didn't know the answers to these questions. I've been to every major celebration and public function at the unit for years and spoken with innumerable. I was also at the Centennial. So, it is not fair to say that I have not made an earnest effort to acquire this information. Nevertheless, that has not helped to get consistent information. So please spare me the petty name calling and bravado.


----------



## aesop081 (8 Aug 2010)

Westcoast said:
			
		

> So please spare me the petty name calling and bravado.



I read and re-read his comments and i do not see any name calling, just so good advice you should follow.

So please spare us your indignation and grow thicker skin. If you thoug his post was "name calling"...you are in for a rough ride.......


----------



## noneck (8 Aug 2010)

Kip/Westcoast- I appreciate and admire your eagerness! But D&B is a serving snr officer and a Seaforth. His advice is solid, to find out how solid search his posts (time spent on recce). You might then want to wind your neck in, follow advice and engage your eyes and ears.

While your family's connections to the Regiment are very much appreciated this is not the Guards. When you become a young officer all of that is left at the door. Just like it was for young 2 Lt's Clark and BI when they joined the Regiment. If you can lead from the front and by example you will go far....before you do that you must be able to listen to your mentors and take in everything that you can. Some of those important lessons aren't taught in formal lectures, they absorbed by watching and listening. This is not a jacking, merely consider it advice from those in the know......who have had their fair share of jackings and orders parades in the old school fashion themselves!

Now as far as your questions go....it will all depend on when you are sworn in. If you are sworn in by this Sept, then you will most likely go on a BMQ in the Fall and then continue on with your officers training when they offer BMOQ and then CAP. At the very most, if the planets are in allignment you may by next Aug be qualified up to CAP. This will take some effort by you to  make yourself available at short notice. In the past we have also sent young officers away to both Aldershot and Gagetown in the Fall/Winter/Spring, however that doesn't do you any good if you are in school during the regular uni semester system. All of the above will also be caveated by budget constraints. All in all, the usual career progression for a young officer from start to qualified as a PRes infantry Pl Comd would be 2 full training years I.E OCdt Sept 2010-Aug 2012 Lt.

Call the Adjt this Tues morning speak with him. Ask him where you are in your processing, when you will be sworn in, when you will draw kit, when you will start parading and when you will go on course. Ask to be put in contact with either of the two Pl Comds I mentioned above. You may want to start looking for a source for ash plant swagger stick and a MacKenzie cravat you'll need it for mufti.

Cheers
Noneck


----------



## Kip (8 Aug 2010)

noneck said:
			
		

> Kip/Westcoast- I appreciate and admire your eagerness! But D&B is a serving snr officer and a Seaforth. His advice is solid, to find out how solid search his posts (time spent on recce). You might then want to wind your neck in, follow advice and engage your eyes and ears.



Hey noneck. I never meant him any disrespect. I've never even met the man, but I am sure he is a good fellow like everyone else I know at Seaforth. He is many years my senior.



			
				noneck said:
			
		

> While your family's connections to the Regiment are very much appreciated this is not the Guards. When you become a young officer all of that is left at the door. Just like it was for young 2 Lt's Clark and BI when they joined the Regiment. If you can lead from the front and by example you will go far....before you do that you must be able to listen to your mentors and take in everything that you can. Some of those important lessons aren't taught in formal lectures, they absorbed by watching and listening. This is not a jacking, merely consider it advice from those in the know......who have had their fair share of jackings and orders parades in the old school fashion themselves!



All I was saying was that it was unfair to presume that I hadn't made an effort to get information. I wasn't expecting special treatment.



			
				noneck said:
			
		

> Now as far as your questions go....it will all depend on when you are sworn in. If you are sworn in by this Sept, then you will most likely go on a BMQ in the Fall and then continue on with your officers training when they offer BMOQ and then CAP. At the very most, if the planets are in allignment you may by next Aug be qualified up to CAP. This will take some effort by you to  make yourself available at short notice. In the past we have also sent young officers away to both Aldershot and Gagetown in the Fall/Winter/Spring, however that doesn't do you any good if you are in school during the regular uni semester system. All of the above will also be caveated by budget constraints. All in all, the usual career progression for a young officer from start to qualified as a PRes infantry Pl Comd would be 2 full training years I.E OCdt Sept 2010-Aug 2012 Lt.



I should be ready to go whenever they are, as I've already graduated and I run a company so this renders work schedule flexible.



			
				noneck said:
			
		

> Call the Adjt this Tues morning speak with him. Ask him where you are in your processing, when you will be sworn in, when you will draw kit, when you will start parading and when you will go on course. Ask to be put in contact with either of the two Pl Comds I mentioned above. You may want to start looking for a source for ash plant swagger stick and a MacKenzie cravat you'll need it for mufti.
> 
> Cheers
> Noneck



Thank you very much and I will call Adjt Tuesday. You've been very helpful.


----------



## Harris (8 Aug 2010)

noneck said:
			
		

> While your family's connections to the Regiment are very much appreciated this is not the Guards....
> 
> ...You may want to start looking for a source for ash plant swagger stick and a MacKenzie cravat you'll need it for mufti.
> 
> ...



You did say it wasn't the Guards right?   ;D


----------



## daftandbarmy (8 Aug 2010)

Harris said:
			
		

> You did say it wasn't the Guards right?   ;D



Darn tootin'. Luckily, long ago, it was all planned out so that a guardsman couldn't afford a Seaforth Officer's cap badge!  iper:


----------



## Zoomie (8 Aug 2010)

noneck said:
			
		

> But D&B is a serving snr officer and a Seaforth.



Oops - good start...   :


----------



## Kip (8 Aug 2010)

Zoomie said:
			
		

> Oops - good start...   :



Why? I look forward to working with him. All I had said was that I had already done what he had asked. He didn't know that I had already called the regiment and made inquiries, and I had neglected to mention that important fact when I first posted.


----------



## aesop081 (8 Aug 2010)

Westcoast said:
			
		

> Why? I look forward to working with him.



I'm sure he is looking forward to "name calling and bravado".......in person this time though.


----------



## Kip (8 Aug 2010)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> I'm sure he is looking forward to "name calling and bravado".......in person this time though.



Would you grow up?


----------



## daftandbarmy (8 Aug 2010)

Westcoast said:
			
		

> Would you grow up?



Keep digging!!   op:


----------



## marshall sl (8 Aug 2010)

He D&B and NoNeck,

After reading these posts I wish I was still in. He's going to be a chore I think. Much like young BS(aka Honeybear) was. I wont be there for the presentation of Colours in November so give my regards to those that remember me.

Cabar Feidh
Steve


----------



## Kip (8 Aug 2010)

Hey Steve. I'm sorry you feel that way. ???

Love the FN in the profile photo, by the way.


----------



## marshall sl (8 Aug 2010)

Just cool your jets,listen,be quiet and you will be fine. I remember Col Clarke and Col Bell-Irving as new 2nd LTs.Actualy I was there when Clarke was a Cpl before he went to Royal Roads .BI was my Plt Commander and as we didn't have enough Warrant Officers I was his Plt 2I/c as a Sgt. 

Listen to NoNeck and Daft and Balmy( who is not either but a great guy for an Officer) and you will learn a lot. Oh and when you have to close the Sgt's mess find a dedicated driver you will need one.

Cabar Feidh iper:


----------



## Kip (8 Aug 2010)

Hey Steve. Advice well received.

On a side note, my close friend and long time mentor was an Infantry Officer for 25 years. One of the things he taught me was that the NCOs are usually senior to everyone in terms of experience and wisdom.


----------



## noneck (9 Aug 2010)

Kip/ Westcoast,

I think that at this point the key elements of this performance objective have been learned. As I mentioned previously your eagerness is admirable and I don't wish to snuff that out. 

There is a lot of really good information on this site...there is a lot of crap as well! Your task as a budding young whistlehead is to go through the posts and learn what you can, lurk a little and don't post! Actually that's pretty good advice for your first year in the Regiment!

I would suggest that if you have direct questions on certain subjects, use the PM function. There are soldiers on the site "that have been there and done that". If you have questions on the Regiment feel free to PM me.

Noneck


----------



## Kip (9 Aug 2010)

Advice also well received. Thank you.


----------

